# Bikini zu klein! Jennifer Nicole Lee zeigt Busen



## Stefan102 (1 Feb. 2012)

​
Mittlerweile sind wir es von Jennifer Nicole Lee (36) gewohnt, sie halbnackt in der Öffentlichkeit zu sehen. Erst sorgte sie beim Einkaufen für Furore, als ihr Mini-Sommerkleidchen den Blick auf ihren Po freigab, dann präsentierte sich die Fitnesstrainerin in knappen Sportklamotten in einem Park in Miami. Und als hätten ihre Fans noch nicht genug von ihr und ihrem durchtrainierten Superbody zu Gesicht bekommen, gibt es nun sexy Bikini-Fotos von der 36-Jährigen.

Das Fintnessmodel genoss am Montag einen ausgiebigen Tag am Pool in Miami Beach und war definitiv DER Hingucker schlechthin. Das lag nicht zuletzt an den heißen Kurven der Blondine und an dem viel zu knappen Bikini-Oberteil. Der wohlgeformte Busen konnte nur schwer unter dem Stückchen Stoff verdeckt werden, was Jennifer Nicole allerdings nichts auszumachen schien. Aber eine ehemalige „Miss Bikini America“ ist es ja gewohnt, ihren Körper zur Schau zu stellen.

Und wer mit 36 noch so einen knackigen Hintern und sexy Body vorweisen kann, der kann es sich auch leisten, so freizügig herumzulaufen. Da sagen wir nur, Hut ab!

Die angesprochenen Bilder findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...andids-miami-30-01-2012-x21-mq-hq-update.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

der ist nicht zu klein. Passt ihr perfekt


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2012)

Wirklich, das Stückchen Stoff verdient nicht den Namen "BIKINI",
aber super Figur:WOW:


----------



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2012)

was, 36 is die schon


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2012)

scharf


----------



## Padderson (1 Feb. 2012)

hä - zu klein? Da paßt doch alles


----------



## jelomirah (1 Feb. 2012)

:thx: für den beitrag


----------



## wettenwetten (26 Sep. 2012)

upsala....


----------

